# Abandoned houses and church December 2012



## urban phantom (Jan 1, 2013)

We come across this site after been told about a house in the area that might be empty an arrival to the site it turned into two houses and a church this is a very secluded rural location and im sure these buildings must be part of a farm apart from that and the church name i have have no history on this

The pics 

This is the first house now in a poor condition we were not able to go upstairs 




old church and houses harry 002 by urban phantom, on Flickr





old church and houses harry 011 by urban phantom, on Flickr





old church and houses harry 014 by urban phantom, on Flickr




old church and houses harry 009 by urban phantom, on Flickr




old church and houses harry 016 by urban phantom, on Flickr




old church and houses harry 013 by urban phantom, on Flickr




old church and houses harry 018 by urban phantom, on Flickr

The church ( st helen )




old church and houses harry 025 by urban phantom, on Flickr




old church and houses harry 029 by urban phantom, on Flickr




old church and houses harry 045 by urban phantom, on Flickr




old church and houses harry 030 by urban phantom, on Flickr




old church and houses harry 032 by urban phantom, on Flickr




old church and houses harry 035 by urban phantom, on Flickr




old church and houses harry 069 by urban phantom, on Flickr




old church and houses harry 062 by urban phantom, on Flickr




old church and houses harry 061 by urban phantom, on Flickr




old church and houses harry 057 by urban phantom, on Flickr




old church and houses harry 051 by urban phantom, on Flickr




old church and houses harry 048 by urban phantom, on Flickr

This is the last house not a lot to see 




old church and houses harry 071 by urban phantom, on Flickr




old church and houses harry 075 by urban phantom, on Flickr




old church and houses harry 080 by urban phantom, on Flickr




old church and houses harry 083 by urban phantom, on Flickr




old church and houses harry 086 by urban phantom, on Flickr




old church and houses harry 087 by urban phantom, on Flickr

Thanks for looking all comments welcome


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 1, 2013)

always like it when the windows grow trees  

L x


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 1, 2013)

explorer101 said:


> always like it when the windows grow trees
> 
> L x



Me to and ivy over taking the buildings


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 1, 2013)

nice stuff, looks like a really interesting place.


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 1, 2013)

shot_in_the_dark said:


> nice stuff, looks like a really interesting place.



thanks mate it was very interesting


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh this looks fab! Very interesting, wouldnt mind a mooch here


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 1, 2013)

Lovely stuff, esp the church. Shame it's a bit too far for me to go and take a look...


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 1, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Lovely stuff, esp the church. Shame it's a bit too far for me to go and take a look...



thanks mate i loved the church shame its starting to decay now


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 1, 2013)

Sshhhh... said:


> Oh this looks fab! Very interesting, wouldnt mind a mooch here



thanks it was a good day


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 1, 2013)

That church is wonderfully grandiose, it looks like it belongs in a town or city, rather than out in the sticks!


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 1, 2013)

Ramsgatonian said:


> That church is wonderfully grandiose, it looks like it belongs in a town or city, rather than out in the sticks!



thats what i was thinking a very odd place for it in the middle of no were


----------



## Ratters (Jan 1, 2013)

Good stuff. Lovely places there


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 1, 2013)

Ratters said:


> Good stuff. Lovely places there



thanks mate


----------



## ZerO81 (Jan 1, 2013)

Cracking report, I would give my left arm and right leg to get to see this church!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thats a nice collection of buildings,thanks for sharing.


----------



## MrDan (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice church, wonder what the story is behind it being there :/ 
Nice little tip off you had by the sounds of it


----------



## meltdown (Jan 1, 2013)

Good pics &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 1, 2013)

very much my kind of place. nice shots of interesting places


----------



## steve2109 (Jan 1, 2013)

lovely report mate, enjoyed looking at that...


----------



## sweet pea (Jan 1, 2013)

that church!!!!


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 2, 2013)

ZerO81 said:


> Cracking report, I would give my left arm and right leg to get to see this church!



Many thanks


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 2, 2013)

MrDan said:


> Nice church, wonder what the story is behind it being there :/
> Nice little tip off you had by the sounds of it



Im not sure about the history of this but its a shame to see it like this


----------



## sonyes (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice that!! loving the church especially. Thanks for sharing


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 2, 2013)

sonyes said:


> Nice that!! loving the church especially. Thanks for sharing



thanks mate the church is a jem not been trashed yet


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 2, 2013)

steve2109 said:


> lovely report mate, enjoyed looking at that...



thanks steve


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow - I love that church - I can feel a ROADTRIP coming on! Good work


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 2, 2013)

what a report , that looks ace, my kind of thing def!


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 2, 2013)

Wakey Lad said:


> Wow - I love that church - I can feel a ROADTRIP coming on! Good work



thanks mate i like'd it more the other houses it made the day


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 2, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> what a report , that looks ace, my kind of thing def!



thanks mate glad you like'd it


----------



## RichardH (Jan 2, 2013)

urban phantom said:


> thats what i was thinking a very odd place for it in the middle of no were



Is there (or was there) a large manor or estate house nearby? A small church that has such grandiose external decoration is likely to have been built for the local gentry. Alternatively, if there is a village nearby then it may be that the village has "walked" through gradual decay and redevelopment. The village I used to live in was an example of this: the church that had once been in the centre of the village is now right on the edge, due to new roads and houses being built on one side and the other side being allowed to fall into desuetude (this was helped by the landowner back in the 19th Century, who fancied himself as a bit of an urban planner).


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 2, 2013)

RichardH said:


> Is there (or was there) a large manor or estate house nearby? A small church that has such grandiose external decoration is likely to have been built for the local gentry. Alternatively, if there is a village nearby then it may be that the village has "walked" through gradual decay and redevelopment. The village I used to live in was an example of this: the church that had once been in the centre of the village is now right on the edge, due to new roads and houses being built on one side and the other side being allowed to fall into desuetude (this was helped by the landowner back in the 19th Century, who fancied himself as a bit of an urban planner).



im not sure about a manor house but there is a very small village close by. The road was badly flooded so we couldn't get up it with out a 4x4 got wet feet


----------



## smiler (Jan 3, 2013)

That looks like a day well spent, I enjoyed looking Thanks.


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 3, 2013)

smiler said:


> That looks like a day well spent, I enjoyed looking Thanks.



Thanks smiler it was a very good day and an unexpected find


----------



## Wendy Lou (Jan 14, 2013)

Very cool place, beautiful pics!


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 14, 2013)

Wendy Lou said:


> Very cool place, beautiful pics!



Thanks wendy


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice find, looks a great mooch
Thanks!


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 18, 2013)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Nice find, looks a great mooch
> Thanks!



Thanks mate its a litte gem


----------



## rainman (Jan 26, 2013)

where is this place i really want to see this church!!! 
outstanding photos


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 26, 2013)

thanks mate sorry im not able to discuss location or security info on this forum or will have my post removed


----------

